# Ein Ferienhaus für Angler buchen – darauf kommt es an!



## thanatos (10. Oktober 2021)

was ich nicht gelesen habe - ich lege auch Wert auf einen mit Beleuchtung , fliesendem Wasser und 
Abfallbehälter ausgestatteten Fischputzplatz .


----------

